# National Geographic Rescue Warriors DVDs



## meatstick (Sep 2, 2008)

I am looking for someone who might have the DVD set (6 discs) of the National Geographic series that highlighted Pararescue training.  I'm really only looking for disc #6.  A PJ and good friend of mine loaned them to me, and I said I'd try to dig up the missing disc.  I looked on the NG website and couldn't even find it listed there.  The actual cases/dvds don't look like they were for resale, and might have only been given to those who were in the series.

My first thought would be that Ravage would have it, because he seems to have every video under the sun dealing with this sort of thing.  If anyone has a beat on this, shoot me a message and I'll see what I can do about copying #6 to recomplete his set.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BFS Cat (Sep 2, 2008)

Ravage has it saw he posted it on youtube back in 2007

http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/showthread.php?t=89753


----------



## meatstick (Sep 4, 2008)

I was able to track it down.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## NukeHappy (Dec 28, 2008)

very sorry to bring this up again after a short little while, but Ive been lookin for a little while now for this and cant seem to find the actual video of it. Is there any way I could get them sent to me?


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 28, 2008)

NukeHappy said:


> very sorry to bring this up again after a short little while, but Ive been lookin for a little while now for this and cant seem to find the actual video of it. Is there any way I could get them sent to me?



Google Pacific Coast Video's; they did the production and sell the DVD set.


----------



## NukeHappy (Dec 29, 2008)

thank ya very much for the company name, I am lookin into it right now.


----------



## mayuiers (Jun 9, 2009)

here the series is, if you wanna watch it online

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=TZ8BFP7X

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=C0LQ43MT

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=SGJO9UPU

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=G3BZSUPM

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=90DLWVH4

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=RN7B183Y


----------



## 08steeda (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey I have been looking for a Video too. I was called Elite Forces or something like that and one of them had a segment on Army Ranger Training and in the Vid there is this really good looking AF SSGT (me) in BDU's and full ruck on an exercise with the Rangers. I want a copy!

It was available thru Comcast On-Demand in December 2008. It was by Discovery Channel.

Any clues?  My kid wants to take it to school and show his class that I was a Heart Breaker and a Heart Taker!!!

Man I wish I was in 1/2 the shape I was back then.


----------



## mayuiers (Jun 9, 2009)

not sure, i saw this on the military channel a while back. I couldn't find anything, other than the obvious, as far as what you can watch online..

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/US-Army-Rangers-Documentary-DVD/dp/B001B2N4IQ[/ame]


----------



## Ravage (Jun 10, 2009)

Downloading it now


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 10, 2009)

08steeda said:


> Hey I have been looking for a Video too. I was called Elite Forces or something like that and one of them had a segment on Army Ranger Training and in the Vid there is this really good looking AF SSGT (me) in BDU's and full ruck on an exercise with the Rangers. I want a copy!
> 
> It was available thru Comcast On-Demand in December 2008. It was by Discovery Channel.
> 
> ...


 
Here's a couple links (maybes)
http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Forces-...ef=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1244616842&sr=8-2


a couple episodes to check here:
http://www.discoverychannel.co.uk/video/elite-forces-air-support/


----------



## mayuiers (Jun 10, 2009)

Also, _megavideo_ only lets you watch 72 mins every other hour, so if you want to watch it back to back use this website and just enter the _megavideo URL_ , to get full screen you must click the actual button - no double clicking the screen. dumby proof.

http://www.megastreaming.tk/


----------



## Danimal18 (Aug 4, 2009)

If those links didnt work for you like me I have another place you can get it. Here's the first episode I'm working on getting the other 5 up now. You can download it for free you just have to wait a few min between each download. Use winrar to put them together. 

http://rapidshare.com/files/263473795/1-_Crawl__Walk__Run.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/263702533/1-_Crawl__Walk__Run.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/263711708/1-_Crawl__Walk__Run.part3.rar


----------



## Ravage (Aug 4, 2009)

Not sure but think Jason D. Cunningham is in that series....


----------



## Danimal18 (Aug 5, 2009)

He may have been I just finished watching the series and wasn't looking for him. 

Here's the other episodes. Let me know if you have any problems with them. Enjoy!

Episode 2: Pay Now or Pay Later
http://rapidshare.com/files/263726778/2-_Pay_Now_or_Pay_Later.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/263833290/2-_Pay_Now_or_Pay_Later.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/263796267/2-_Pay_Now_or_Pay_Later.part3.rar

Episode 3: Never Quit
http://rapidshare.com/files/263822345/3-_Never_Quit.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/263857868/3-_Never_Quit.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/263858948/3-_Never_Quit.part3.rar

Episode 4: That Others May Live
http://rapidshare.com/files/263868926/4-_That_Others_May_Live.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/263876776/4-_That_Others_May_Live.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/263880834/4-_That_Others_May_Live.part3.rar

Episode 5: Leave No Man Behind
http://rapidshare.com/files/264169078/5-_Leave_No_Man_Behind.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/264183903/5-_Leave_No_Man_Behind.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/264214975/5-_Leave_No_Man_Behind.part3.rar

Episode 6: The Final Chapter
http://rapidshare.com/files/264194153/6-_The_Final_Chapter.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/264204524/6-_The_Final_Chapter.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/264213002/6-_The_Final_Chapter.part3.rar


----------



## Ravage (Aug 6, 2009)

Those are gonna be uselss after 10 downloads unless you uploaded them on an rapidshare account.


----------



## tropicana24 (Nov 5, 2010)

In case anyone comes to this thread looking to buy the DVD set(this thread is higher on google than the company's store) you can find it at http://www.pacificcoastvideo.com/ordering-info


----------



## madness unseen (Nov 5, 2010)

Do they finally have them back in supply? The were indefinitely on backorder last I checked.


----------



## tropicana24 (Nov 6, 2010)

That's actually a good question, on the homepage it says as of Oct 11th (no year shown so who knows if that's this year) they were sold out, but I went through the order process until the part where you have to put in the payment details and nothing about it being sold out comes up.  Sadly I can't really justify buying a copy at the moment so that's as far as I go, so... I don't really know. Ha


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 6, 2010)

I may have one for sale in a week or so; let me see if I can find it again.


----------



## manas (Nov 10, 2010)

EDIT: I posted misinformation.  Mixed up the show with another.


----------



## Scott J. Earnest (Nov 30, 2010)

I emailed them, and haven't received an answer yet.

EDIT: Apparently there are a couple copies left.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thread back on topic! Hooray.


----------

